# Vinyl based Texture



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What products are any of you out there using for outside texturing say under a canopy that calls for a vinyl based texture. I remember one years ago I believed it was called triko plex (?) not sure. Need some info if any has any.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I believe Duro-Plex is what you're thinking of?
www.triarchinc.com

But it's Acrylic based, not vinyl.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

That stuff works, but it sucks to work with- make sure you have the right spray rig and tip!!!!I sprayed it on a Church--[the window boats] outside 40 ft in the air--that was fun,,I did like driving the man lift around all week---we hung the board also!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Checkers said:


> I believe Duro-Plex is what you're thinking of?
> www.triarchinc.com
> 
> But it's Acrylic based, not vinyl.


I believe Acrylic is what I am looking for, but what texture form can you get it in. Something that resembles popcorn is what the job calls for. I looked at the website not sure what I need. I may have to give them a call. I noticed it comes in a variety of textures as far as the aggregates.


----------

